# 10 babies



## knixon22 (Dec 1, 2013)

We had babies! Ten total I tried sexing them and do believe we have eight boys and two girls. Picture in my hand is at about a day old the other picture is at about 36hrs. Please enjoy the pictures I'll try to keep them updated. : )


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Mod note: Edited wording. Not a purposeful litter.


----------

